# Whats the most damage youve done to your camera



## hot shot (Jan 2, 2006)

List whats the worst youve put a camera thro

Mine would proably be melting my cannon eos 10


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 2, 2006)

The little spool that has the teeth that pulls the film was broke on my old Praktica MTL-3. The problem was that the outside piece was disconnected so I put epoxy on it, but to speed up drying I put it *really* close to a light that  was much more powerful than I had expected. The rings on the top and the bottom of the spool had melted and just folded in. Yeah...it basically sucks, I need to fix.


----------



## Ma_ (Jan 2, 2006)

Somehow the lens got screwed up for a while and all my pictures were too exposed/under exposed.

How did you melt your EOS 10??!!


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 2, 2006)

when i was 15 i got a pentax slr for christmas and dropped it lens first on the floor. The lens broke and i had to save up for months before i could afford to have it fixed. I was gutted


----------



## Chase (Jan 2, 2006)

I had mine N70 on a tripod.....err well, I THOUGHT I had it on a tripod....instead it decided it want to fall to the ground. Only problem it had was a broken battery door. It was a trooper!


----------



## albo (Jan 3, 2006)

Had an old Olympus one, left it in my coat pocket and unwittingly sat on it one day. Only damaged the lens cover so that it didn't spring open and closed properly... But the lens cover is also the on/off switch! Grrrr!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

The worst I have done to a camera is to drop my Olumpus 12 feet into a toilet bowl (don't ask). Apart from a small dent in the base plate it was unharmed, finished the shoot and is still going 25 years later.
The best was to pick up a brand new 10x8 lens when half asleep. I had hold of the lens cap by mistake and it and the lens parted company. Guess which bit of the lens hit the concrete first.
That lens had cost £3,500!
People still remembered me doing that 15 years later


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 3, 2006)

I had an old Pentax SLR (whose shutter has now failed me), which I was carrying around outside. Now, 99% of the time, I have the neck strap on, but of course, this one time I didn't. It proceeded to jump out of my hands, crash with a bang and go skidding a foot or two across the ice.  No visible damage.


----------



## hot shot (Jan 3, 2006)

well the dropping it 12 feet is winning at the moment the aim is quite impressing


----------



## sobolik (Jan 3, 2006)

I messed up a digital by dropping it 4' onto the kitchen floor. Had to toss it (actually sold it and all cords etc on ebay for parts)
In 1986 I droped a Yashica FX3Super with long telephoto lens same 4' distance. I retrieved all the parts, lens and body pieces.  The repair shop said beyond repair but I epoxied it back together and still use it today. yes I am sold on mechanical SLR over digital!


----------



## Ajax (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been lucky so far and have had no mishaps with cameras.. but my dad dropped his Olympus trip over the side of the isle of wright ferry :mrgreen: :lmao:


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2006)

I have you all beaten.






Combine this:







With this:







Can you guess what happened next?


Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

You took a picture of the Blackpool tower?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 4, 2006)

the Eiffel tower fell on your camera?


----------



## JonK (Jan 4, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You took a picture of the Blackpool tower?


:lmao: hehehe

I try my damndest not to drop my gear. so far so good.


----------



## JonK (Jan 4, 2006)

now what?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 4, 2006)

you were looking up with your camera and someone spit on it, while he/she was standing on top of the eiffeltower?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

You fell off the top of the tower and landed on the camera, which broke your fall and saved your life... but you had to have it surgically removed?


----------



## TheCanonMan (Jan 4, 2006)

All of you people with broke camera stuff and not one person has ever emailed me about taking there broke stuff off there hands


----------



## TheCanonMan (Jan 4, 2006)

I have been lucky with my cameras but I take grate care not to hurt them (however) I had an AE-1 drop from my hands the ground lens 1st and bust the hell out of my lens thanks god it was just a 50mm 1.8. Next I shut the hood of my Ranger on an Canon ELPH ZX3 left a nasty dent but is working to this day. My dad droped a 1973  Canon EF off the back of a honda 750 doing 65mph on sand in 1977 camera is working just has a dent.


----------



## panzershreck (Jan 5, 2006)

eh, dropped a telephoto lens a few days ago, on concrete, no damage

that's about it, even our old 35mm auto-compact is still alive and well, despite going on hundreds of vacations overseas and getting wet and tossed around

while in Charleston, SC, we went on one of those horse-drawn tours of historic Charleston, we've always had camera straps, and always wear them when the camera is out and about, but these people had a new compact digital, no strap, they turn to look at something and accidentally knock their camera off the back seat, real fast too since they turned quickly, falls a good 4.5 feet, hits concrete, destroyed in a glorious explosion of glass, plastic, metal, and circuitry

that was my entertainment for the day


----------



## hot shot (Jan 5, 2006)

if you could of fixed my EOS 10 you would be supper human was just a twised mess after i realised serprising how quickly a camera becomes unreconisable when touching a set of top fuel headers after a run (1400 celcius)


----------



## TheCanonMan (Jan 5, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> if you could of fixed my EOS 10 you would be supper human was just a twised mess after i realised serprising how quickly a camera becomes unreconisable when touching a set of top fuel headers after a run (1400 celcius)



Well I do take any thing broke dead or alive if i cant fix some thing i use it for parts if i cant use it for parts i display it as a broke item if you would like to give it away let me know


----------



## Ghoste (Jan 5, 2006)

I was in the kitchen one time when my sister walked in with this kinda scared look on her face. I looked at her.. looked down at her hands and saw my Elan 7N with the film door open and a roll of film hanging out the back.. I flipped. I was looking at it all mad when I turned it around to look at my 75-300 IS lense and saw broken glass all over the front of it. I about screamed and then I realized it was my filter that had taken the beeting. My camera was perfectly fine. Moral of the story use a filter! And buy one from me at my work. I get a dollar for every filter I sell. I get like $40 a month from those things. 

P.S. My sister said it wasn't her. She "found" it that way.


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 5, 2006)

One night after an event, I pulled into my driveway with the intention of just going inside and transferring all the images to the PC. When I stepped out of the truck, I grabbed the top handle of my Tamrac backpack, not remembering that I hadn't zipped the main flap shut yet. When I picked it up, my Digital Rebel fell out of the bag and rolled down the driveway about 5 feet. It sorta bent the hot shoe, but I bent that back and it's been working fine ever since.

EDIT: From now on, if I see a piece of equipment for sale on this board that I'm considering, I'm going to check this thread first to make sure it's not listed anywhere. ;-)


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 5, 2006)

I scratched the bottom of my camera. 
All other damages are from other people holding my cameras.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 5, 2006)

In 35+ years, the worst I have done was let my F3 slip off my shoulder, and have the MD4 bounce on the concrete. That is until Dec 3, 2005. I dropped my SB-80DX flash on the shoe and killed it. Looks fine, but dead as a door nail. 
I was with friends in Renfro Valley in the mid '70's on a week long hike/camping trip. A buddy dropped his F2 down the valley face 900 feet or so. It took us the best part of a day to retrieve it, wish I could report the Nikon brushed off sure death and works to this day. Unfortunately, the mirror box was ripped from the body and still attached to the crushed 180 f2.8. He was able to salvage the film with just the loss of 3 frames to fogging behind the shutter.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well lets just say that I like to use my camera A LOT!! In the circle of the power button is the shutter button on this Nikon Cool pix 2100 that I got 2 years ago from Target. It still works but the power button and shutter button have to be taped on and then retaped at least once a month. I took the Nikon to a retail camrea place. They said it would cost more to fix it than the camera was worth. I got a new camera for Christmas from my dad. Totaly unexpeced. It's a Canon Power Shot A610. I absolutly love it. I'm still playing with all the setting though. I haven't quite mastered it yet but I have already taken more than 1000 pictures with it. Haven't even had it a full month. I like this power button a lot better. It doesn't double as the shutter button. Although on my new canon, the shutter and the zoom are like the power and the shutter from my old camera. My dream camera is the Canon Rebel. I feel I'm getting closer to that already since I now have a Canon.  Here are some pictures...

Old camera












New camera


----------



## TheCanonMan (Jan 6, 2006)

Any of you that have broke cameras and camera junk let me know I'll be more then happy to take it off your heads dead or alive. thatcanonguy@yahoo.com


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been fortunate to never hurt any of my personal cameras.  i had a cheap APS stolen out of rental car in Hawaii on my honeymoon.  i didn't really care about the camera, i just wish i had those photos!  lost plenty of lens caps, and destroyed an electronic cable release the first time i used it by getting it tangled in the tripod and then switching to protrait from landscape, stretched it completely apart!  

I had an olympus point and shoot for work, it was a sturdy little thing, i dropped it 3-4 feet probably half a dozen times onto the pavement and it always bounced and would work fine.  It got really finicky towards the end, you had to hold it just right or it wouldn't power on.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 6, 2006)

Same kind of thing that happened to *Kent Frost*. The camera, a Nikon 4300, was on my lap when I pulled into the driveway, which is steep. I got and forgot the camera was there. It hit the blacktop hard and rolled about 15 times. The battery and card flew out of it. I thought , oh boy, that was a nice camera. I picked it up and other than the case being scrapped up it worked fine. I had that same camera in Hawaii and I turned around to take a picture on a muddy slope. I fell down partially breaking my fall with the hand the camera was in. All the ports and lens was packed with sticky mud. After careful cleaning it worked fine, still does. Once I left my CoolPix 5400 at work and the sprinklers went off. The camera was right on the edge of the spray for the 45 minute cycle. Didn't seem to hurt it.


----------



## JonathanM (Jan 13, 2006)

Dropped my week old Olympus E500 when I was getting it out of the camera bag in the car, about 3 foot onto tarmac. One small graze above the viewfinder, but otherwise it is fine. Reminds me, I've got to look at some insurance......


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2006)

My Nikon film camera bit the dust when I hooked my foot in the camera strap dangling over the edge of the table while crossing my legs.  

And my Sony digital point-n-shoot succumbed to the water torture test in August when I jumped into the Arctic Ocean in Greenland and forgot it was tucked into my lifevest. D'oh! There was water sloshing back and forth in the lens.  

No, I'm not blonde.


----------



## tempra (Jan 13, 2006)

Not bust any cameras, but did mange to bounce my 50mm lens across a cobbled square in Luxembourg - still works fine.

My bro in law on the other hand has several cameras, and every one has various bits of tape holding them together. His son bought him a digital a few months back, nice little sony, which now has the customary black tape on it - think I might explain to him what the straps are for


----------



## Fate (Jan 14, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> now what?


 
lol.... ahh its a eiffel tower hybrid camera..... the French are so gona have your ass for that lol


----------



## EscapeTurn (Jan 14, 2006)

i left my old panasonic e-wear in my car to go watch a movie. it was about 100 degrees outside. Needless to say, it never worked again.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 14, 2006)

I am REALLY careful with my gear but one trip the strap on my Minolta 3xi broke and it dropped lens first about 3 ft to the ground. It landed on the end of the 70-300mm lens and snapped the mount in two. Aside from the lens being destroyed, the camera was fine. :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanp (Jan 14, 2006)

i dropped my first digicam in old trafford, i was knocked and it came out of my hands falling down 8 steps  it seemed fine apart from the shutter couldnt move


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 15, 2006)

I allowed a friend to hang onto my P&S 35mm camera for me, and in the two minutes he had it, he managed to spill 20 ounces of sugary cherry coke directly onto it, which then leaked inside and glued all the moving parts together.  I was only 15 and dumber than rocks for letting my goofball friend wreck my first EVER camera. 

*hugs Rebel XT tight* nobody's touching this one.


----------



## Harpua (Jan 27, 2006)

I was in the basement doing laundry and had my old Coolpix 990 with me for some reason (it almost never used to leave my sight). I put the clean cloths in the basket to bring upstairs and decided that it would be a good idea to put my camera on top of the cloths to carry upstairs. Boy was I wrong. The whole thing happened in slow motion as I lost my balance and the camera slipped off the pile of cloths and slammed into the concrete floor. Thankfully the only damage was a broken battery door, but I had to give my camera up for over two months while Nikon fixed it


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 7, 2006)

Lemmee see, I dropped a mamiya c33 off the balcony of a church once, before the ceremony thank god.  Losing the camera hurt a law suit would have been worse.....  You know those things don't bounce very well.  but mys stomach turned a few flips.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 26, 2006)

The most damage was done to my wallet when I decided to get a DSLR.


----------



## CaptainSpazzz-a (Feb 28, 2006)

> The most damage was done to my wallet when I decided to get a DSLR.


How come?

My parent's old Kodak 110mm film camera . . i put it in my pocket, got on a roller coaster, and never saw it again :scratch:
It was during a middle school field trip. I got off the roller coaster and realized the camera wasn't there anymore. I was bummed the rest of the day and didn't ride much else (not big on roller coasters anyway). It was such a dumb loss.
I cried over that camera.


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 1, 2006)

I've never damaged any of my camera's or equipment.  knock on wood


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 1, 2006)

CaptainSpazzz-a said:
			
		

> How come?



Because I had to drop $4k (not counting the new computer) on a "pro-sumer" camera with the fixin's.  I thought I owned some expensive film cameras, but I've never had to spend that much before.


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 1, 2006)

The worst thing I've ever done with a camera was basically give it away...  I had an Olympus OM2 with several lenses, flashes, grip handle, about 40 filters, and I forget what else.  Money was tight and I pawned it for 75$ then defaulted on the payments...  Probably had 2K invested in all of it...  This was about 15 years ago and it will never happen again...


----------



## ChopstickHero (Mar 1, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> now what?




nice.... LOL  :lmao:


----------

